# Max's First MXJ leg



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I wanted to share Max's great news. He earned his first MXJ leg this past weekend. He did some awesome moves wish I could say the same thing about myself. This boy could kick butt if I would get out of his way LOL Also I wanted to share some more pictures of Max


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Go Max, that is some intense concentration!


> Quote:This boy could kick butt if I would get out of his way


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

lol

Does he not look like he's all into this?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome pics!!!! And huge congrats to you guys!!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Congrats! 

Now you gotta get people to video tape you!


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I love that second picture!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL If I look on video like I look on pictures and I seen it I'm not sure I would ever run my dog again. but again maybe thats what I need to figure out why I'm always in my dogs way. LOL

Thanks


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Mary. I really had a hard time picking. I had to turn one down









I try really hard not to look at the pictures, there so high. but how do you turn down such nice pictures? Its not easy.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi says " GO DAD!"" Congrats to both of you! wonderful pics


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Diane. come run this dog for me LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd be GLAD to run him, I have sooooo missed running my gsd's in agility,,,while I'm running him maybe you could train masi ,,she's gonna kill me doing agility I just know it,,those long legs and her speed when she runs,,,I know I'm in for some physical pain with her ))

diane


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL Thats my thoughts on Drake OMG!!!

it would be so cool to see Max run for someone that knows what their doing LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

would he "run" for someone else tho? I swear not ONE of my dogs would ever do agility for someone else..They'd do a couple of jumps and then "NO WAY YOU AIN"T MY MOMMA" LOL...


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I've tried, he will run until he starts to run toward me then he's like, theres my mommy and comes running to me.

I'm not sure Max would run a full run for someone else.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's the 'loyalty' of our breed ) of course my sister says it's cause they are "weenies" I prefer to think of it as being "loyal" LOL


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm with you there


----------

